# 2001 nissan altima gxe electrical problems



## Woodfam (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi, i have a 2001 nissan altima gxe. Recently I went out to start the car and wouldn't start. I took the battery out of my tractor to use it not realizing the negative and positive were reversed on it. So i put it in backwards! So I've checked all fuses and everything checks out. I got a new battery and alternator also. The car starts up fine but none of the electrical is working and not changing gears. Also at the 100A fusible link the previous owner has it bypassed and it's just two metal pieces pinched together, no fuse. So when put my multimeter ans touched the negative battery post and the place where 100A link goes everything will start back working? But when I cut the car off it stops working again! So im not sure if there could be a short or something! So if anyone has any information that could help would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

That link has to make contact or the car can't power up. It kept running because of the alternator, but without a connection to the battery, it couldn't restart once you shut it off. Replace the blown link.


----------



## Woodfam (Dec 19, 2020)

The car starts fine it's just all the electrical, windows, wipers, radio, instrument panel, etc. But where the 100 A is supposed to be they have it bypassed with a piece of metal in there clamped together. So when the car starts I took my multimeter and touched the negative battery post and the metal in the place of the 100 A fusible link and all the electrical things come back on?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Then it sounds like the jumper isn't making good contact.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's really a bad idea to jump a fusible link, especially the one that is rated at 100 amps, unless you like potential melted electrical harnesses or fires. The 100A fusible link provides protection for the 10-gauge wire that runs from the positive battery connection to the "BAT" connection at the back of the alternator. Usually it only blows when the vehicle is cross-jumped or there is a short inside of the alternator. I'm not sure if there is anything else on that circuit, but it's possible that it could supply power to the ignition switch; I'd have to see a wiring diagram to be certain. There are several fusible links in the engine compartment and they usually transfer battery power to several circuits. So, when you have multiple electrical circuits that are not working at the same time, it is usually due to a blown fusible link or, sometimes, a bad ignition switch or ground.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)




----------

